# Please help! Lunging questions!



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Lead them first and when ever you stop say and whoa or halt, and when ever you walk on say walk on, if you want them to trot while you leading them say trot in run faster, tap them with a dressage whip if they don't follow or just click.

If you do this everytime you handle these horses they pick up the cues pretty easy.

Also when there cantering just let them go and when they start to slow down push them that little bit further and then tell them to slow down.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

When you are lunging them off the line and off do lots of changes of direction. Do not let them go more then two or three circles then change direction. That will get them paying attention to you, and help them to relax and slow down. When they decide to trot let them but keep the changes of direction frequent. Do not think of lunging as a way to tire them out think of it as a way to gain their respect and teach them that you can direct their feet.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It sounds like they're either expecting to just run around like crazy (some people think lunging is to tire them out) or they are unfocused and using this opportunity to blindly run.

Break their thought pattern. Turn them, spiral down until they walk then release. Repeat. Maybe your energy level is too high, or maybe they're trying to communicate that they're confused or not getting enough turnout/too much protein in diet.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Your body language is too loud and you are driving them forward, or they are not paying any attention to you and being disrespectful. They will not canter forever. If they don't come down from canter when your body language is asking them to, then keep them moving forward for another circle or so, then try again. Eventually, they should respond, and when they do, they get the reward of you not pushing them forward. Then, it should start taking less and less time for them to understand.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

These are thoroughbreds. Are you taking them out of a stall, or a small paddock and then expecting them to be focussed and NOT want to run around?

be fair to them and let them have some time or place to move as they need to before you put them "in school, behind a desk"


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Do they have turnout before you work?
When were they taught to lunge? Who else lunges them?
Could it really be someone just lunges them to make them tired?
You need to start from 0, as someone already suggested, work in hand to get the responses for walk, trot, stopping, and only then attempt going on the lunge line.
If possible lunge them somewhere else, not where the other person makes them run like crazy.


----------

